# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  خطا بعد از نصب SharePoint

## A.Yousefi

سلام
من کلی بدبختی کشیدم تا این SharePoint رو نصب کنم،بعد از نصبش یه سایت ساخت و میشد باهاش کار کرد.
منم با خیال راحت و خوشحال از اینکه یک روز زحماتم نتیجه داد و موفق به نصب SharePoint شدم کامپیوتر رو خاموش کردم تا فردا باهاش کار کنم!
اما فرداش وقتی کامپو روشن کردم و SharePoint رو اجرا کردم این ارور رو داد:
*The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail*

حالا این چیه؟
باید چیکار کنم؟ :گیج:

----------


## amin1softco

ببنید این اخطار برای تنظیمات اشتباهی است که توسط یک برنامه یا خود شر پوینت ایجاد  شده ممکنه با نصب Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2008 SP1 Redistributable مشکلتون حل بشه و اگر نشد باید اخطار را آنالیز کرد :
http://codeketchup.blogspot.sg/2012/...e-by-side.html
می تونید از این ابزار هم استفاده کنید.
و بهتره یکبارم شرپوینت را پاک و دوباره نصب کنید ولی مهندسی نیست!

----------


## A.Yousefi

> ببنید این اخطار برای تنظیمات اشتباهی است که توسط یک برنامه یا خود شر پوینت ایجاد  شده ممکنه با نصب Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2008 SP1 Redistributable مشکلتون حل بشه و اگر نشد باید اخطار را آنالیز کرد :
> http://codeketchup.blogspot.sg/2012/...e-by-side.html
> می تونید از این ابزار هم استفاده کنید.
> و بهتره یکبارم شرپوینت را پاک و دوباره نصب کنید ولی مهندسی نیست!


سلام
مرسی که ج دادین.
اونی که گفتینو قبلا نصب کرده بودم ولی درس نشد،از اون ابزاری که نام بردین چجوری باید استفاده کنم؟
اینم بگم که شیرپوینت که هیچی کل ویندوز رو پاک کردم و همه چیو دوباره نصب کردم،تنظیمات شیرپوینتم از روی روشهایی که تو اکثر سایتها گفتن انجام دادم ولی دوباره همونجوری شد.

----------


## amin1softco

سلام
به نظرم سیستمتون را قبل از نصب ویندوز یک ویروس یابی بکنید. و بنویسید که از کدام نسخه ویندوز و شرپوینت استفاده می کنید.

این توضیحات با فرض این است که از ویندوز سرور 2008 و شرپوینت 2010 استفاده کنید.
 بعد از نصب دات نت 3.5 برید در Event Viewer ببنید جزئیات خطا چی بوده و اینجا بگذارید تا مشکل را برطرف کنیم.


ابزاری که گفتم باید وارد محیط کامند پارامتر با دسترسی ادمین بشید یعنی روش کلیک راست کنید و run as administrator را کلیک کنید و بعدش دستور sfc /scannow را تایپ کنید اگر مشکل قابل رفع باشه که حل می شه  و گرنه باید دستور


findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

را اجرا کنید و ببنید کدام فایل مشکل داره.

----------


## A.Yousefi

> سلام
> به نظرم سیستمتون را قبل از نصب ویندوز یک ویروس یابی بکنید. و بنویسید که از کدام نسخه ویندوز و شرپوینت استفاده می کنید.
> 
> این توضیحات با فرض این است که از ویندوز سرور 2008 و شرپوینت 2010 استفاده کنید.
>  بعد از نصب دات نت 3.5 برید در Event Viewer ببنید جزئیات خطا چی بوده و اینجا بگذارید تا مشکل را برطرف کنیم.
> 
> 
> ابزاری که گفتم باید وارد محیط کامند پارامتر با دسترسی ادمین بشید یعنی روش کلیک راست کنید و run as administrator را کلیک کنید و بعدش دستور sfc /scannow را تایپ کنید اگر مشکل قابل رفع باشه که حل می شه  و گرنه باید دستور
> 
> ...


 فرضیات شما درسه،ویندوزم 2008 سرور و شرپویتنم 2010 هست
اینم جزئیات خطا:

Log Name:      Microsoft-SharePoint Products-Shared/Operational
Source:        Microsoft-SharePoint Products-SharePoint Foundation
Date:          10/16/2012 11:22:56 AM
Event ID:      5152
Task Category: Tracing Controller Service
Level:         Information
Keywords:      
User:          LOCAL SERVICE
Computer:      WIN-RQ47M0GBN66
Description:
Tracing Service started.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-SharePoint Products-SharePoint Foundation" Guid="{6FB7E0CD-52E7-47DD-997A-241563931FC2}" />
    <EventID>5152</EventID>
    <Version>14</Version>
    <Level>4</Level>
    <Task>62</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-10-16T07:52:56.266720500Z" />
    <EventRecordID>68</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="2700" ThreadID="2824" />
    <Channel>Microsoft-SharePoint Products-Shared/Operational</Channel>
    <Computer>WIN-RQ47M0GBN66</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-19" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
  </EventData>
</Event>
اون روش استفاده از CommandPrompt و دستور Scannow هم جواب نداد.

----------


## amin1softco

این را از کجا آوردید شما باید جایی که side-by-side اتفاق افتاده رو کپی کنید این فایل منبعش اون اخطار نیست !!



> Source:        Microsoft-SharePoint Products-SharePoint Foundation


ببنید شما باید یک همچین جایی را کپی بگیرید :

----------


## A.Yousefi

> این را از کجا آوردید شما باید جایی که side-by-side اتفاق افتاده رو کپی کنید این فایل منبعش اون اخطار نیست !!
> 
> ببنید شما باید یک همچین جایی را کپی بگیرید :


اینم sidebyeside

Log Name:      Application
Source:        SideBySide
Date:          10/16/2012 4:48:33 PM
Event ID:      59
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      WIN-RQ47M0GBN66
Description:
Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe.Config" on line 0. Invalid Xml syntax.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="SideBySide" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49409">59</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-10-16T13:18:33.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>5472</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>WIN-RQ47M0GBN66</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe.Config</Data>
    <Data>0</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

----------


## amin1softco

این فایل رو باز کنید :
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe.Config
با نتپد و خط اول یک < اضافه کنید یا فایل رو اینجا اتچ کنید تا درستش کنیم.

----------


## A.Yousefi

> این فایل رو باز کنید :
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\psconfigui.exe.Config
> با نتپد و خط اول یک < اضافه کنید یا فایل رو اینجا اتچ کنید تا درستش کنیم.


سلا
مرسی که جواب میدین.
والا نفهمیدم < رو اولش اضافه کن یعنی چی .
فایل رو آپلود کردم...
ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

دقت کنید !!! اون فایلی که شما اتچ کردید فایل .exe است.!
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\
فایلی که اتچ شده را در آدرس بالای اکستراکت کنید باید با فایل psconfigui.exe*.Config* عوض بشه.
ببنید مشکلتون حل می شه یا نه !!

----------


## A.Yousefi

> دقت کنید !!! اون فایلی که شما اتچ کردید فایل .exe است.!
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\BIN\
> فایلی که اتچ شده را در آدرس بالای اکستراکت کنید باید با فایل psconfigui.exe*.Config* عوض بشه.
> ببنید مشکلتون حل می شه یا نه !!


ا راس میگین.
فایلتونو اونجا اکسترکت کردم ولی درس نشد.
فایل ضمیمه فایل psconfigui.exe*.Config* من قبل از replace شدن با فایل شماس.
فک کنم به من SharePoint نیومده!

----------


## amin1softco

این فایلی که ضمیمه کردید ویروسی است(Win32/Delf.NRJ)!!! و کلاً اون فایلی نیست که من به شما گفتم اتچ کنید فک می کنم ویروس ها تغییر داده باشند پس بهتره قبل از نصب شرپوینت کلاً یک پاراتیشن بندی جدید انجام بدید یا ویروس یابی کامل بعد اقدام به نصب کنید تا نتیجه دلچسب باشه.

----------


## A.Yousefi

> این فایلی که ضمیمه کردید ویروسی است(Win32/Delf.NRJ)!!! و کلاً اون فایلی نیست که من به شما گفتم اتچ کنید فک می کنم ویروس ها تغییر داده باشند پس بهتره قبل از نصب شرپوینت کلاً یک پاراتیشن بندی جدید انجام بدید یا ویروس یابی کامل بعد اقدام به نصب کنید تا نتیجه دلچسب باشه.


 بله شما درست میگین،سیستم من ویروس داره اما مشکل من اینه که حتی بعد از نصب دوباره ویندوز و فرمت کردن تمام درایوها هم این ویروس همچنان سرجاشه و واقعا دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم.
هر فایل exe ای که دارم رو تبدیل میکنه به یه فایل 522kb ای با همون نام و بجاش یه فایل exe دیگه با همون نام منتها با یه g اول اسمش تو همون مسیر میسازه که hidden هست و در واقع فایل اصلی همین فایل مخفیه و اون فایل 522kbای یه اشاره گر به این فایله،بعد از چندین بار ویروس یابی با نود32 و فرمت کردن هارد دیگه موندم چیکار کنم.

----------


## amin1softco

نود 32 برای از بین بردن ویروس ها مناسب نیست بهتره از ابراز رایگان مایکروسافت Microsoft Security برای این کار استفاده کنید از اینجا می تونید دانلودش کنید.  
یا از آواست استفاده کنید. 
در این موارد من توصیه می کنم یک سی دی لینوکس live پیدا کنید و باهاش سیستم خودتون را بوت کنید و تمام پاراتیشن ها را بوسیله اون پاک کنید (البته لپتاپ های سونی مشکل دارند)در غیر اینصورت باید از نو پاراتیشن بندی کنید که بوسیله Hiren's BootCD می تونید کامپیوتر خودتون را بوت کنید و بوسیله ابزار پاراتیشن ماژیک از نو پاراتیشن بندی کنید.
نکته ویندوز سرور مایکروسافت خیلی به نرم افزار ها و کراک هاش حساس تر از ویندوز 7 است یعنی هر برنامه ایی را نباید کراک کنید یا نصب کنید !! نمونش دانلود منیجر است. زمانی هم که شر پونت را نصب می کنید باید فایل ها آلوده به ویروس نباشند و بهتره از بیت دفندر برای آنتی ویروس سرور شر پوینت استفاده بشه.

----------

